# help Big electronic problem on my cruze



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I have been to Strasbourg many, many times. 

How old is your battery?


----------



## alex67000 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi Tomko, thanks for youre answer, my battery is new she have 1 month


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

One of two possible issues. First the 2010 2.0l diesel BCMs were apparently recalled in some countries. This may be the issue. The other is that you've had the underhood fuse box fail or one of the main power distribution nodes have failed.


----------



## alex67000 (Mar 19, 2017)

obermd said:


> One of two possible issues. First the 2010 2.0l diesel BCMs were apparently recalled in some countries. This may be the issue. The other is that you've had the underhood fuse box fail or one of the main power distribution nodes have failed.


thanks obermd, how can i test the fuse box? and what is main power distribution nodes?


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I've seen a few posts like this on a GM truck board. I would try a new BCM fuse first. Or inspect the contacts on the BCM fuse to see if they are blackened or have any corrosion.


----------



## alex67000 (Mar 19, 2017)

ok thanks guys for youre Council...i do it


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## alex67000 (Mar 19, 2017)

diesel said:


> Good luck and please keep us posted!


thanks Diesel  
today new problem the diesel gauge is dancing, she go up and down when i turn, and the heat glow plug light go on 2 second...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

alex67000 said:


> thanks Diesel
> today new problem the diesel gauge is dancing, she go up and down when i turn, and the heat glow plug light go on 2 second...


Definitely sounds like voltages are not in proper range overall. Just as a side note, when my battery was going bad, my transmission did not want to shift out of first gear, so voltage issues can manifest in many ways.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Bienvenue à CruzeTalk! Je recommande vraiment de faire tester votre batterie. Les voitures font des choses bizarres quand la batterie est en train de mourir.


----------



## alex67000 (Mar 19, 2017)

hi, thanks for all youre answer, today i drive my car to a garage i wait what he say, i come back when i have news...


----------



## alex67000 (Mar 19, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> Bienvenue à CruzeTalk! Je recommande vraiment de faire tester votre batterie. Les voitures font des choses bizarres quand la batterie est en train de mourir.


Merci pour votre réponse, aujourdhui j'ai été chez mon garagiste et je lui ai laissé la voiture donc j'attend son verdict, je reviens dès que j'ai des nouvelles...


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

alex67000 said:


> Merci pour votre réponse, aujourdhui j'ai été chez mon garagiste et je lui ai laissé la voiture donc j'attend son verdict, je reviens dès que j'ai des nouvelles...


J'espère que c'est quelque chose qui est facile à réparer! tenez-nous au courant.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

Sock LE Blue!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alex67000 (Mar 19, 2017)

hi guys, so i recept my car from the dealer, big big surprise for my problem, the dealer change a sensor captor from diesel rail pressure and all is ok the car run fine, i ask to the dealer how just a sensor cam do so much problem??? it is incredible, he say the sensor do short circuit in all the the car, i paid 150$, so thank you for youre help...


Salut aux francophone, bon j'ai recuperé mon vehicule, alors mon garagiste ma changé la sonde de rampe diesel et la voiture marche nickel, alors je lui ai 
demandé comment une sonde peut faire autant de problèmes, il ma dit que la sonde provoquait des erreurs dans,le calculateur, jai payé 150$ pour la reparation, bref tout va,bien je remercie les membres du forum pour leurs aide, merci...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

alex67000 said:


> hi guys, so i recept my car from the dealer, big big surprise for my problem, the dealer change a sensor captor from diesel rail pressure and all is ok the car run fine, i ask to the dealer how just a sensor cam do so much problem??? it is incredible, he say the sensor do short circuit in all the the car, i paid 150$, so thank you for youre help...
> 
> 
> Salut aux francophone, bon j'ai recuperé mon vehicule, alors mon garagiste ma changé la sonde de rampe diesel et la voiture marche nickel, alors je lui ai
> demandé comment une sonde peut faire autant de problèmes, il ma dit que la sonde provoquait des erreurs dans,le calculateur, jai payé 150$ pour la reparation, bref tout va,bien je remercie les membres du forum pour leurs aide, merci...



Thanks for the update! Glad to hear it was relatively minor and all is well.


----------

